# New journal -- last time!!



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi everyone!!!

Yep, I'm still kickin'....just finished a workout by the way, about to do my stretches.

Eating healthier these days, taking my cholesterol medication, working out a little harder and more tenacious...still trying to get pregnant.

Oh well -- say your prayers for us, maybe this month will be it.   Regardless, I'm working out and trying to get healthier, ya know.

Let's see, what's been happening in Fitgirl's world??  Not too much, busier than ever.  My boss has me so busy and she's driving me nuts -- as usual.  Holidays are approaching and I'm getting busy with Christmas shopping.  

I hope everyone is doing very, very well.  I've missed you all!
But....nothing keeps me down, and I'm back.....looking to get buffer and better.    Any words of encouragement?   Any new magic I've missed?

Later
Tammy


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

Omg-- I couldn't believe my eyes--my long lost friend is back!! Honey I have missed you so much!!!!!!!! Good to have you back!!

Sounds like your doing really well!! I always have you in my prayers--especially with the baby situation!!

Hope to see ya here more often!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

Welcome back.

Me thinks you have missed a lot.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

ummm yeah, what TP said


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi everyone!!!  Yeah, I'm back.    Apparently I have missed a  lot TP, and no one missed me -- except Stacey, you and NT.  

Oh well.....you three are all a girl needs.

Let's see, it's Saturday night, November 22 and I'm sitting at home with my laptop, a glass of California White Zin and a movie.   I went to my friend's Bacherlorette party tonight and they all headed to LeBare, so I came home.  I need some more friends!!! Why don't you guys move to Dallas?   

Hubby is out with his friend tonight and I told him not to come home early.

On the fitness front, I've lost a ton of weight since I started my new journal and I'm working out more than ever.   Does anyone remember that I told  you I was on the HerbaLife program?   I SWEAR BY HERBALIFE!  I really think it is the best thing out there if you want something to stimulate you.   

I started having my own shakes -- Soy milk, fresh strawberries and ice (shakes) in the mornings and then a healthy lunch, a snack and a healthy dinner.   I'll have to get some new pictures taken and post them.

Well, I hope everyone is doing great!!  Hope to hear from you all again soon.

much love
Fitgirl


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2003)

psssst ... hey there  

sounds like things are going great ... but if hubby is out, why did you come home?  LeBare .. sounds like trouble.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2003)

Welcome back.  Again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2003)

Monday, Nov. 24
Woke up 6:30 - go outside in the cold for a 30 minute half brisk walk - half jog
7:15am -- 1 1/2 cups soy milk, fresh strawberries and ice shake with my vitamins
10:00am -- coffee
12:30 -- grilled chicken, black beans and lettuce with a Caffeine Free Diet Coke.  Only one today and then going to my usual water.
6:30pm -- broiled Orange Roughy with green beans and water.

Hope everyone is doing great!!  More later
Tam


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 24, 2003)

WOW, GREAT to have you back FG, Missed ya, glad your losing weight and keepin up with the workouts.  (though I thought you looked pretty damn scrumptious before, so very curious to see how your looking these days!!!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey RoCK, how are ya babe?  Hope you're doing well!!

I'll post some new pictures soon, but not until I lose some more fat....

Maybe some will come after Thanksgiving!!!

Good to hear from ya.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 24, 2003)

Sweet, I know they will look OUTSTANDING!!!  U rock girl!!  Really glad to see you back


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

You Sound like your doing WONDERFUL!! Congrats on the weight loss~ thats great!!! 
I want details on the Herba pills you take! Do theyhave a website???

I MISS YOU! I wish we lived closer!!! Good To have you back!! 

XOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2003)

I've missed you so much too girl, I've missed everyone!!  I wish we lived closer too.  I would love to meet you and just see you!!

I've missed so much I think.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2003)

Ah, you should have been in Vegas.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2003)

Really????  What did I miss in Vegas?   DETAILS!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2003)

Tuesday, Nov. 25
7:00am -- Starbucks, reduced fat egg nog latte.  I did not have my shake this morning, I was running late.
9:25 -- bottled water
(You know, I'm really not hungry this morning.  I'm sure I'll eat an early lunch).  I have to go to Gold's this afternoon at lunch anyway, I'm joining at Gold's Gym.
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far.   Is everyone staying home or going somewhere for Thanksgiving?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

Us Canadians are doing our normal weekend activities.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2003)

Um, you need to do some searchs for the dozen or so threads on Vegas.  In sum, a bunch of us were there recently, NT went hog wild, and there are a number of pics posted.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I know I have missed you a bunch!~!! 

How are those eggnog starbucks??? sounds good!!

I want some info on the vitamins your popping!!!

We are staying in town for Thanksgiving (matts Bday too)--going to both grandmas! What are you doing??? Will you have the boys?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Don't worry FG-- I didn't make it to Vegas either--- but I know they all had a blast!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

OMG I've missed you!!!!  Seriously!!!!!

Fade and I have decided not to decide whether or not to try for a baby... remember what happened the last two times   Two of my best friends (who I also work with) are pregnant, one is having a c-section Dec. 30 -- a boy -- and the other is due Jan 6th -- a girl -- It's hard sometimes and I know you totally understand.

So glad to hear about the weight lose!  But you were already so little I bet you look soo HOT!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

BTW, I bumped the Vegas Pics threads for you


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

ISN'T IT WONDERFUL TO HAVE OUR GOOD FRIEND BACK HERE BUTTERFLY?!!!  yeah!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm so glad you all are here again....I know I sure have missed all of you!!!!

Thanks for bumping those for me Butterfly.  

You know Stacey...I totally forgot Brad and Matt share the same birthday.

Off to look at those pics from VEgas


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 25, 2003)

VEGAS!!!!

Oh my gosh I missed waaaayyyy tooooo much!!  What the hell have I been doing anyway??  When is the next party?  I wanna come.....

All I have to say is TP, Gopro, NT, Fade -- hubba, hubba, hubba!!!!  Damn, I missed one helluva party apparently.

Oh well -- next time.   I'm finishing up my work and then I'm off to go to the gym.   
Loves
T


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought it was Brad's birthday also when I was typing that..but I wasn't for sure! Too Cool!! What are you guys doing for his birthday??? Kinda hard since its Thanksgiving. We are going dancing on friday night!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

stop by my journal sometime whenever you get a chance--its on the online challenge side!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2003)

Yep Stace.....I remember too when you said that that they share the  same birthday.  We are going to go out to dinner on Saturday.  I got him some really cool stuff for his birthday too.  

I will stop by your journal.  I'm also going to PM you because I know you wanna know about the HerbaLife.

Loves, hope you have a great Thanksgiving
T


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2003)

November 26 --
Slept in this morning, did not get up to work out.  Took my Total Control and went off to work.
Got coffee, took my Formula 2 and my Cell Activator.

We are getting off at Noon today, so I am going to go to lunch after I leave the office.  I plan to have chicken breast and some fresh fruit.  Hey Stacey and Butterfly - are there Snookie's in Houston or surrounding areas?   That's where I'm eating lunch today.  If you guys can find one, I suggest having lunch or dinner there - they have such great food and it's healthy-person friendly!!!!

Okay, gotta do some work    before I wrap up at 12.
Will post more later, I'm sure.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

HEY Sweetie!!!  Happy Wednesday! Your so lucky you get to leave early today-- I think I'll be here till 5pm. 
We don't have a Snookie's here in houston--but it sounds neat!
I'm gonna go see if I have a Pm!!  

Love ya girlie!!! Hope Brad has a great birthday~
And HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2003)

w/b, happy thanksgiving


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2003)

Dvlmn, I sent you a PM sweetie pie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2003)

Saturday, Nov. 29 --
The weekend has been pretty good to me!   I ate turkey and turkey and turkey and turkey and turkey.....okay, a little dressing and gravy, but I had more turkey than you'd see on a turkey farm!!

You know what they say about protein -- protein, protein, protein...more, more, more!!

Going to dinner tonight for hubby's bday and I'll be having fajitas, no tortillas and no quac or sour cream.  
Hope everyone's weekend is really, really good!
Fitgirl


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

you skipped..the guac?

When is his B-day? Mine is on Monday..I will be...29..again...for the 4th time..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes I skipped the quac, Burner....can you believe that?  I had just beef and chicken and overly-grilled onions.  It was very good.  
Then this afternoon when the gym opened, I went and had a good workout.   Going to get to bed early tonight so that I can get up and make it to the gym by 6 in the morning. 

Tomorrow is arms!!  Should be really good.   I'm so looking forward to losing more fat and buying new swim suits this year.

How was your Thanksgiving?   My hubby's birthday was on the 27th -- Thanksgiving.  He was also 29...for the 7th time.   He had a great birthday.

Have a great night.  Talk to you guys tomorrow.
Tammy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2003)

Monday, December 1
I can't believe it's December already!!!   I'm not even through shopping yet...

I did get up at 6:15 this morning, went to gym.  12 minutes on treadmill, stretch, 2 sets of 10 bicep curls, 2 sets of 15 shoulder press, 3 sets of lunges on the treadmill 10 steps each.

Breakfast -- coffee and oatmeal with a little bit of honey in it and a 16.9 oz. bottle of water.  Had my vitamins too.
Lunch -- (do not know yet, will update later.)

Hope everyone had a wonderfully long weekend.  I know I did.
XOXOXO
Tammy


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey sweetie!! I'm glad Brad had a great birthday-- Matt did too!!
Sounds like you ate really good- I'm so proud of you! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2003)

Wed., Dec. 3
Hope everyone is good today.  Not me....I'm home sick, flu I think.

Just trying to get some rest and get rid of this headache.

Hope everyone is doing well!   Just 22 more days till Christmas
Tammy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Monday, December 1
> I can't believe it's December already!!!   I'm not even through shopping yet...


thru?? Dang, I have barely gotten started!

You sick too? Feeling better?
well, when in mexico..in a couple weeks...guac is an authorized food group!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2003)

GET WELL SOON! 

Sorry your sick sweetie!! Take care of yourself & rest
XOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2003)

Tue., Dec. 9th -- Can't believe it's already the 9th...aaaarrggghhh

Okay, now that I'm feeling back to normal (was an upper respiratory infection Stacey...not the flu, thank God I wasn't contagious.)

I'm back to eating well and can't wait for 4:30 to roll around so I can go to the gym.  I have got to get some cardio in today!

Let's see, what did I have in the way of food today???
Breakfast:  black coffee, pineapple, honey due melon and half a bagel.  (Really didn't need the bagel, but I got it anyway   )

Lunch:  grilled chicken and 1/2 c. white rice and water.

3:00pm-- I just had a handful of peanuts and now I'm having more water.

Dinner -- I don't know yet, I'll update this portion later on.

How is everyone doing?  Hope you all are wonderful.  Dvlmn, you never responded to my PM -- what's up, you don't love me anymore?

Stacey, hope you're doing well sweetie.   Email me or PM me and update me.

TP -- I miss you sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey cutie!
I'm glad your feeling better!! Thats great!! 

Your meals look super yummy!!
I'm doing okay--thanks for asking. Today I have been married for a year and 9 Months- WoW!!!!!

Hope you have a fabulous day darling!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thurs., Dec. 11th -- Can you believe it!

Let's see...this morning:
I had my HerbaLife Total Control and a Soy Latte at about 8am
9:45am -- 1 cup of Green Tea, 2 eggs and half a tortilla w/ salsa and my HerbaLife Cell Activator and Vitamin.  I'm about to have my first bottle of water.
Lunch -- I do not know yet, what lunch will consist of, but I plan to make it very healthy and very good.   Yesterday, my boss took us out to lunch and I had a great Cobb Chicken Salad -- yuuummmyyy  
I do not know what will be for my afternoon snack or if I will even have one.  Nor do I know what is for dinner tonight.  Maybe some grilled chicken.  
I do know I am working out this afternoon.  I'll probably leave the office right about 4:00 and go to the gym.

I hope everyone is doing great today....Stacey, I see you online, I'll go try to find you.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

HEY! I didn't pack my lunch today either-- & have no idea what I'm going to eat  Something healthy though!!

Hope your having a greaaaaaaaaaat day


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello?!     

hope everythings okay darling! 

Stay warm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Stacey.....yep, everything is okay over here.  Just busy, busy, busy!!!!

How about you?  Any luck finding a new job or any prospects?
Me?  Still looking.

About to go do a little shopping and get some lunch.  I don't know what yet, but it will be healthy, I'll tell you that.   Maybe I'll get a chicken salad or something like that.   Maybe some soup.  It's pretty cold here in Dallas.

Talk to you later
Loves


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

There you are!!  

Glad your doing good!!! I hear ya on it being cold!! Its a nice change though--but I think I like 70 degree weather much better! 

Nope, no job yet, no prospects. I had an interview last week--but it was for sales and I didn't have what they needed... sooo I'm looking now in my field-mortgage! (Was trying to get out of it)

If I had money--or a sugardaddy-- I would go to Physical Therapy school!!!!!  Oh well.

Take care cutie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep, if I had a sugar daddy, I'd get into some sort of physical rehab/therapy or even nutrition.

Kinda nice here today.  A little windy, but about 65 degrees for the high.  

I slept really good last night and woke up late, so no gym this morning.   Maybe I can go this afternoon.  

Soy Latte and a Granola bar this morning.   I haven't been really hungry for the last couple of days.   

That HerbaLife is really working girl.  Have you checked into it yet?

Will update later on lunch and snacks?

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey darling!!
I'm glad someone slept good last night--- For some reason I didn't sleep ALL night-- Now I am exhausted!    Oh Well!!

Thats great that the herbalife is working--  I would love to try it-- but I'm tight on money right now. 

Too bad we can't win the lottery-- we could go to the same PT school!!! 

Hope you have a great day too cutie!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey darling!!! I hope that you, Brad and your boys have a wonderful Christmas!!!  
Stay warm & take care!

Happy Holidays!!
xoxo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2003)

December 30

How was everyone's Christmas?  Mine was great, got lots of great gifts including a new leather jacket, new leather boots, a bottle of Dom and a great big check from my wonderful mother in law.

Diet and exercise are going great.  About to go to bed so I can get up and go to the gym in the morning.  Still trying to have get preggo -- I am so happy for Butterfly.  I wish I was pregnant with her.

We've been eating lots of ham and turkey and veggies since Christmas around here.   So I know the diet is off to a good start for the new year!

Hope everyone is doing great.  I'll get some pictures from Christmas uploaded soon.

Take care
Tammy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

December 31 -- last day of 2003

I had a soy latte this morning and 2 eggs with half of a tortilla.
Not too bad considering I took my HerbaLife and my vitamins.

*10:06 --* just finished my first bottle of water.  About to go get another and throw a green tea bag in there.

*Lunch --* if I'm still here or not will decide what I have for lunch.

I think I am doing sooooo well!!  

I'm about to go get my first bottle of water for the day -- well, after I finish my coffee that is.

I hope everyone is doing well and you're going to have a wonderful New Year.   Any plans for an exciting New Year's Eve party???  I'm living vicariously through everyone tonight.   No parties for me, hubby's working late and then we're going to dinner with my brother and sister and law.
Should be fun though.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey honey!! Sounds like your doing awesome!!!! Your food looks real good
I wish I was pregnant w/ Ann also   I'm sorry your not yet...I know thats hard!

Don't ya love mother in laws?? Mine always gives the best gifts! 

We have no plans yet tonight?!! Have No Clue what to do!! Matts been in Missouri since the day after Christmas & he comes home tonight!!

I hope you have a wonderful New Years!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Geez I hope we get to leave work sooN!!

If I don't talk to you-Happy New Year honey!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

the Missus said she would try and go out ... so we'll see how far she makes it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

I've made my New Year Resolutions -- save money and lose weight!   

I'm going to limit the use on my credit card and start paying cash, if I don't have cash, I won't buy it.   
I'm going to get with a trainer at the gym and lose some weight.  I have a goal to reach by my anniversary in March.  I plan to stick with it too.  I've gained way too much weight lately.

So on that note -- here's the beginning log

Breakfast 8:00 -- 1/2 cup of Malt-O-Meal and black coffee
Snack 10:00 --  1 handful of regular dry roasted peanuts and my first bottle of water.
Lunch 12:00 -- I brought a Zone meal--Chicken Gumbo.  It has 380 Calories, 2.5g Fat, 42g Carbs and 28g Protein.  I plan to have water with my lunch as I am also limiting the number of Caffeine Free Diet Cokes that I had last year too.
Snack 3:00 -- I brought a Zone Perfect protein bar, Lemon Yogurt flavored I'm also having 1/2 of a Diet, Caffeine Free Coke.....only half!!!
Dinner 8:00 tonight -- I had a wild field greens salad with grilled chicken breast on top.

Workout tonight -- 6:15, 20 minutes on treadmill with 6 minutes of incline walking lunges on the treadmill -- 1.5 speed, increasing incline every 2 minutes.  It was great!!

I also signed up for 6 weeks of personal training with a trainer. My first (and foremost) goal is to lose some body fat.  The long term goal, maybe by the Fall, is to maybe do my first comp.  My trainer said he could definitely get me there....I'll keep everyone abreast of my results and logs.


Hope everyone had a great New Year and is having an even better 2004!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

hey FB ... I forget why the March deadline for losing weight? 

How was the New Years?  Did you go out or do anything?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey NT, the deadline for March is just the goal I've imposed on  myself.  No specific reason except for the fact that it is my anniversary too.

I figured that's about 12 weeks and I can certainly obtain my goals by then, don't you think??  I do too.

New Years was great.  We went to dinner with my brother and sister and law and then out to a bar for some drinks.  A bunch of our friends ended up coming up there too and we drank way toooo much!!  But that's okay, it was the last time for that until I've gotten some much needed results at my goal time.
What did you do??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

We went to a club.  For many years it's been where my wife likes to go when she gets to choose.  This time was no different up until about 1:30 when a fight broke out.  And you know how those go when you have a young crowd, alcohol and close quarters.  Anyways, it was bad enough that they had to call the police and they in turn had to use peppe spray to calm the crowd down.  At first I thought it was funny how so many people get involved.  But as the crowd got nearer to the raised platform we were on, I knew that it might get ugly if I had to get involved to protect my wife.  There aren't many things that would set me off, but someone hitting her because of the melay would do it.

We did plan prior to that night to go there for her bday, but after that, we changed venues.  We went to a club where the age limit was a bit higher and had a fantastic time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay -- I went back and edited my log for today.   Not only did I spend way too much time at the gym this afternoon, but I also ate later than I had originally planned, so I had to revise.

Talk to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

1-6-04
Okay -- for those of you who read my edited journal entry last night and know that I finally did it........I signed with a personal trainer!!!   I'm also going to try to work very, very hard with my trainer and we're going to get me ready for a comp.

Stacey, aren't you getting ready for a comp sometime soon too??  Let's do it together!!  (Alright guys, get your minds out of the gutter...)

Okay here's my food for the day.
Breakfast 8:30 -- 1/2 cup of oatmeal and a Soy Latte, which I'm drinking now!!!
Snack 10:00 -- 1 handful of almonds (got rid of the peanuts) 1 bottle of water
Lunch 12:00 -- changed, decided to have a grilled chicken salad
Snack 3:00 -- dont know yet, I'm going to the supplement shop at lunch.
Dinner 7:00 -- don't know yet, will be healthy I'm sure.

Where's TP?   I really need him to take a look at my food.  Am I eating too much?  Am I eating wrong?  If anyone sees him around, can you please ask him to visit me?  I would really appreciate it.
More later peeps
Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey cutiepie--but thats a good thing you were working out for a long time--- theres days when I work out for 2 hours--- and don't mean to... or were you socializing?? 

Is It cold up there??? Its in the 30s here!!!!!!! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Women its not April!!! Look at the date you put up there- goober


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats on getting a trainer and on wanting to do a comp! Thats great news!! No I'm not really training for a comp-- although if there is one here in houston in July/August I may do it. I am training to do a photoshoot--so that I can send my pics off to possibly model-- or at least get noticed! 
My photoshoot will hopefully be in April. 

I can help you with your meals if you like--??~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay, okay, okay....I changed the date on my journal.   See what the change of a year does to one person???  LOL   

Ahhh, I understand.  I knew you were wanting to work towards being a model, but I thought I read somewhere that you wanted to do a comp....maybe I'm mistaken.  I think that's great that you are trying to get noticed.   Don't forget to send your pics up here to the Campbell Agency.  They're here in Dallas.   You might even have to make a day trip...darnit!!!

Yep, it's cold up here, when I got in this morning, the temp in my car said it was 25 degrees.....buuurrrrr

Sure, I'd love your help with my meals!!!   Thanks a big bunch, you're awesome


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey there --date looks much better--hahaha!  Goober!!
Yes I do want to do a comp--just don't know if I will or not! 
Is the Campbell Agency really good?? That sounds like a great idea!!!! 

Burrrrrrrrr 25-- I think it was 30 degrees at my house (I live WAY outside of houston--gets colder in the country 

oh-- I'm not a pro now with meals--but I can get ya in the right direction. 

You may want to ask Dvlmn or Jodi Or Leslie for PRO help also!!  But I would love to help!!

I do have a question-- what is IN the Zone Lunch meal your eating?? Veggies?? Its Not enough fat.- you should eat 10-15grams of fat- And lower carbs.

I suggest bringing in a bowl of lettuce to work, with some baked/grilled/boiled chicken or I know you like turkey--and have some fishoil tablets. They are great to keep in your desk at work--and use for fat all day.

The Zone bars are not a very good snack--check out the sugar on them. I know I grab them for breakfast a lot--but when I start to CUT I will not do it. They are so yummy though. I get chocolate penut. Yum.

A better snack would be a fruit (like a medium apple, or 3 or 4 strawberries )
with a protein shake.

Try for 25-30grams of protein with each meal and snack. Thats why I bring shakes to work- so much easier.  

Do you have the Vitamin shoppe there in dallas??? I get their Chocolate Whey vitamin shoppe brand-- It cost $18  and its GREAT!! I'm hooked on it. Mixing it with water taste really good. I have 2 girls here at work hooked on them too.

They do have a website also if you need to order it. Or I can mail you a sample if you like.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

ohhh and those soy lattes are gonna have to go soon to sweetie-- maybe allow yourself one or two a week.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 1-6-04
> Okay -- for those of you who read my edited journal entry last night and know that I finally did it........I signed with a personal trainer!!!   I'm also going to try to work very, very hard with my trainer and we're going to get me ready for a comp.
> 
> ...


*Drop the Soy Latte-- and have 4-5 eggwhites and one yolk with your oatmeal.* 

*What is in the Zone Perfect Meal? Need more fat, less carbs. Hopefully theres veggies in this *

*For a snack-- try a protein shake with a medium apple, or a few strawberries/blueberries and some fish oil*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm so mad....I wrote this whole long book and it didn't go through and I've lost my reply.....  

Okay, I'll ditch the soy lattes....maybe have those only once or twice a week.  That'll help me save money too anyway.  

Stacey, I would love for you to send me a sample of that stuff.  I'll PM you my address.   I don't know where a Vitamin Shoppe is close to me, but I know we have them here in Dallas, I've seen them around.  I do have a supplement shop by my office and have already planned to go over there today at lunch.   I am going to get rid of my ZonePerfect Bars too.  There is a girl here in my office that likes them and I can give her this one that I brought today.  I'll update my journal later after I determine what snack I'll have.

There are veggies, Tofu Crumbles, black beans and seasonings in that ZonePerfect Meal that I was going to have for lunch today.  I've decided to switch that too, I'm now going to have a grilled chicken salad for lunch.

Thanks for all of your help Stac...I really appreciate it.  Feel free to give me any information you want.   Help is the only way we're going to get to reach our goals, right?   I'll go see what information I can solicit from Leslie, Jodi and Dvlmn too.....


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD HONEY!! What a great start!!!  I know that Leslie can help you a lot more! 

Your right--you will save money only have a soy latte once or twice a week. I get a starbucks white chocolate mocha about every OTHER month. They have sooo much sugar!!!! But I do get them with soy milk & no whip creme! 

Your welcome honey.. You can eat what you had planned for today--just start fresh tomorrow!!!  I didn't mean for you to give up your food--  SORRY


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh no, don't be sorry!!!  YOu know what they say (and I don't even know who "they" are) but they say:

No better time like the present.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Ya thats true--but don't waste your food honey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm definitely not wasting it.....I'll save it for another day!!!

Okay, about to go to lunch now.  I'm gonna run to the supplement store really quick and then go grab a salad.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome honey!! Have fun!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> No better time like the present.



How true is that ... too many people put it off till tomorrow, the weekend, next Monday.  You go and get it done today FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks NT....I did go and get it done.

I picked up some supplements and a couple of the Myoplex Carb Sense bars for snacks.  I had a nice grilled chicken, wild field green salad and water for lunch.

I'm leaving work at 4:30 today so that I can go to the gym and then my first session is tomorrow morning with my trainer.   I'm excited!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah--- you rock sista!!

Have fun at the gym!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

How are your boys doing???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

The boys are doing great Ann, thanks for asking.   We got both of them motorcycles for Christmas and that's all we do every weekend....ride motorcycles.  They love it.  Brad has a motorcycle too and it is so cute to see all of them riding together.....

Hold on, I'll go see if I can find a pic of them with their bikes at Christmas.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

what???? You bought the boys motorcycles?!?!?!
Wanna adopt me??

My mom wouldn't allow me to have a motorcycle when I was a kid..I was 15 before I was able to beg/plead..did I mention BEG to buy one?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, we bought Brandon, my younges an XR50 and Donnie, my oldest an XR70.....

Here's the picture of Brandon -- he's 8


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's Donnie's -- he's 11


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd like to get on the fg family plan as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

and I see other presents still around - excellent!
We have to move ... I don't see any jackets anywhere in sight.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

1-7-04

Look Stacey, I wrote the right date!!!  

Okay, it was the first day with my trainer and although today was just analysis and orientation, I did do a little workout.  I'll post.
5:40 -- wake up, dress, take 1 Hydroxycut, go to gym.
6:00 -- stretch for a minute, go over analysis with Victor.
1 set bench press:  Bar only (???45lbs??? don't know) 10 reps
1 set low row:  50lbs (I think) 10 reps
1 set preacher curls: 12.5lb dumbbell alternate arm 10 reps each
2 sets tricep extension: 30lb 12 reps each
8:30 Breakfast -- black coffee (look ma, no soy latte) and 2 eggs
10:00 Snack -- Okay, I didn't feel like eating my oatmeal, so I just had an apple and my first bottle of water.
12:30 Lunch -- I plan to have black beans, grilled chicken and lettuce from CHIPOTLE
7:00 Dinner -- I don't know yet, I'll post later.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!  I'm doing wonderful.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, we had all of the gear wrapped separately.  THey both got:  helmets, gloves, goggles, jerzeys and riding boots.   It was really nice here on Christmas day, so they wore just long sleeve shirts and then their jerseys when we went riding.....

It was too cool........Oh yeah, the hubby has a bike too.  He has a Yamaha 225.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

pssst ... PM.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW!  What awesome presents!!!  Are they looking to compete?  I have a friend with a 4 yr old that's been riding for a year already.  He even got an offer to be sponsored but they turned it down, too much pressure.

My parents got Cory a $1100 paintball gun for his 16th b-day/Christmas present.  He's in heaven


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Go FG with the right date--- and you cracked me up when you wrote "Look Ma--no soy latte"

Your meals look much better--- Oh I LOVE chipolte! YUM!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, okay

This pic was taken very long ago.  I think it was taken at the end of 2002 or maybe in 2003.  But NT reminded me that I didn't have one up and it might be a good starting point since I have these new goals and this new trainer.

Please keep in mind that this pic was taken early in the morning and was too at the beginning stages of training.   It's down at the bottom of the page.  So scroll down




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9348&perpage=30&pagenumber=10


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, I am seriously hungry, so I'm snacking on my Carb Sense bar now.....this was supposed to my afternoon snack damnit.

But the boss has asked me to take a late lunch since she is leaving Colorado today to come home, she should've called me an hour ago though....how long am I supposed to wait?  I'm temped to just go ahead and leave for lunch, I'm starving.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> My parents got Cory a $1100 paintball gun for his 16th b-day/Christmas present.  He's in heaven



 ... what a gift.  That's it, we need to up and move as there are some serious gifts being thrown around in Texas.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

I remember the pic!   Now I will officially put the face with the name ... hottie. 

Is there an updated pic?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

SORRY Your hungry honey-- Its hard taking late lunches!!!

Have you left yet?? Hopefully by now-- its 1pm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks NT....you're super sweet!!!   No updated pics yet.....those will come soon.

Stacey, it is officially 1:09 and I'm just now leaving for lunch.  I had to take a couple of bites of my bar though and I'm getting a headache, so I'm off to lunch, will log back on when I get back.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh girl get outta here and go get food.... sorry you had to wait so long

AND I Agree YOU ARE A HOTTIE!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

you've got great hamstrings!  good to see you back.  your motivation is catching!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey NG.....good to see you too!!!

Okay, it's 1:57 and I'm eating lunch now......ahhhh, FOOD -- good stuff!!!

Thanks for the compliment on my hams.   You know I told my trainer this morning that my legs and my triceps come up really, really quickly.   It will be interesting to see what results I have next month.   I'll get a little disposable camera and have my trainer take some pics for me each month.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes Food Is good!!! Yeah girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

Now it's 3:35 and I'm not hungry and don't want to have my snack.   I hate when my schedule is off!!!

Now all I wanna do is lay down and go to sleep!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha ME TOOOO ME TOO--about both- not hungry & Just wanna sleep!! I wish I could lie and say I was going to the dr. --haha


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I Will mail your protein pwd. tomorrow at noon-- I am gonna have to drink my shake I brought for you at 4:30 since I have errands to run after work. 
SORRY!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's okay girl, that's too funny....  

Don't feel bad about using that excuse (lie), I've done it before....

I'm about to leave too actually.  I think I'm gonna go home and lie down for a bit before Brad gets home.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh lucky you!!! I am so sleepy right now-- Just had a tiny bite of chocolate!  YUM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

1/8/04
6am -- 1 Hydroxycut w/ water before workout
15 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 speed
15 minutes on Precor on Weight Loss Program
Stretch
10 reps on the back extension (yes only 10, Gold's really needs to get a better piece of back extension equipment, their's sucks)
2 sets/12 reps crunches on the ball
8:00am -- 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 egg white w/ a little salt and pepper on it.
10:00am --I was so busy, I didn't get anything except another bottle of water.
11:40 - 2nd serving of Hydroxycut before lunch
12:15 Lunch -- I brought some chicken breast, some wild field greens and some baby carrots, I will also have some water.
3:00 snack -- I think I will just probably have somemore carrots.  Depends on how busy I am today.  The boss is back in town....
Dinner -- I don't know yet.  Will post later.

I hope everyone is doing good today!  I'm doing great.  I'm so proud of myself for getting up again this morning and going to the gym.  I knew I had to get my cardio in and I didn't pay that much money for my trainer, NOT to get my workouts in...ya know?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey honey--workout looks really good!  Go You!!! 

Now you need more protein and a fat in your first meal- ONE Eggwhite--girl you need like 4 or 5 (or more)

And Carrots are a good snack, However they are HIGH in GI. 

Sorrrrry just My opinion..

I have no room to talk-- I don't eat enough either. 

Glad your doing great-- I am so proud of you for getting up on a COLD morning and going to the gym--you rock!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

I know I needed more eggs and I thought about it, trust me....I just......could......not.......eat......one.......more........bite!!!!  I was stuffed.

I just took my second serving of Hydroxycut and I'm about to heat up my chicken and have my salad!!!!  YUM.....YUM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2004)

And don't you worry about giving advice....the more the merrier.   I'm lucky to have such wonderful friends to watch out for me.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

ohh I hear ya on being full--eating 5 eggwhites is a lot to me!!

I'm so glad you didn't care that I chimed in!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> ... I'm so proud of myself for getting up again this morning and going to the gym.  I knew I had to get my cardio in and I didn't pay that much money for my trainer, NOT to get my workouts in...ya know?



This is what it's about .. going when you really don't feel like it.  That's what separate those that will succeed, and those that won't.  Keep it up FG!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

01-09-04

Thanks NT.....I really needed to hear that.

5:50am -- 1 Hydroxycut with water
6:00am -- FIRST LEG DAY WITH TRAINER!!!
Hacks, Smith bar squats, quarters, leg extensions, 1 leg, alternate ham curls....I'll get all of the specifics from Vic later and post it.   He wrote it all down
7:40am -- 1 small 6" tortilla w/ 2 eggs in it and black coffee.   I'm about to go grab 2 more egg whites to add more protein.
9:57 Snack -- I just had a small handful of peanuts and I'm about to go grab some carrots.   I'm having my 5th bottle of water today.
12:15 Lunch -- I'm having grilled chicken and shrimp from BeniHana grill and I'm eating my salad and meats first.  If...only if, I'm still hungry, I'll have a couple bites of steamed rice.  I wanted to eat everything else first, cause I know that I probably shouldn't eat the rice at all...so we'll see.   I really would've liked to have the fried rice, but it isn't on the list of approved foods right now.
3:26pm Snack -- baby carrots and another bottle of water
Dinner -- we are going to dinner tonight with my brother and sister in law.  We'll probably eat mexican food I think.   I'm just having fajitas, no tortillas.  I'll have one beer and then water the rest of the night.


Stacey, I thought about you through my whole leg workout this morning.  I think I actually did enough for the both of us!!   It was really hard and heavy.   I'll tell you that much.
Gotta run, have tons to do today.....will get back on later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

I swear I could lay down and go to sleep right now.   Even after my Hydroxycut and that killer leg workout, I could go to sleep in about 10 seconds, if I could.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm getting hungry, and I have no idea what I want for lunch!   I should go to Benihana and have some chicken and shrimp with some rice and a salad.....maybe I won't get any rice, come to think of it.  Maybe I'll just have double salad.

Where is everyone today???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, this bottle of water is going down awfully slow....I'm floating.

Plus, I've been so busy this afternoon with errands and stuff.

It's 2:30 though and almost time for my snack.  To tell you the truth, I'm not hungry.....I think I've drank so much water, I'm feeling fuller.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey honey!! Your lunch sounds Yummy!! 

I have been so busy--sorry I'm not around


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, we bought Brandon, my younges an XR50 and Donnie, my oldest an XR70.....
> 
> Here's the picture of Brandon -- he's 8


cute kids!
Hey...NICE garage......I want ome like that..
what is that silly red thing in the back ground?
Where's the Detroit muscle at?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Burner, good to see you in here!!!

The "red thing in the background' is my husband's Honda Element.   The Plum Crazy '70 Dodge Challenger R/T is at my husband's office where we can store it in the warehouse.

Thanks for the garage comment....we try to keep it really clean and organized.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2004)

01-10-04

Woke up this morning at 9:45, got dressed, took  my Hydroxycut, went to the gym

20 minutes on Elliptical on the Interval Program.  196 calories burned
20 minutes on Treadmill on 3.5 speed, 72 calories burned.
Abs:  3 sets crunches on ball, 15 reps each; 2 sets Roman chair, 10 reps each; 2 sets reverse crunch, 10 reps each; 1 set hip thrust, 10 reps each.

11:30 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrammbled with turkey and salt and pepper for taste, coffee to drink.

3:00 1 Hydroxycut, new Atkins approved wrap from Subway with water to drink.


More to come later, I don't know if I'll have a snack before dinner tonight or not.

I hope everyone is doing great this weekend.   I'm doing wonderful, but my legs are starting to get sore from the workout on Friday.

Later peeps
T


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Burner, good to see you in here!!!
> 
> The "red thing in the background' is my husband's Honda Element.   The Plum Crazy '70 Dodge Challenger R/T is at my husband's office where we can store it in the warehouse.
> ...


yeah...it may be practial..but gawd..it is SO FUGLY!

I was looking thru my realtor mags lastnight, seeing what was all out there..and saw the house the girlfriend and I would love to have.
on 80 acres in the mountains, 20 minutes from downtown, 3 car garage..with a 9 stall horse barn...
The GF..is a horse girl..has 2 of them..I was thinking they would come in handy for ATV's, jetskis, muscle cars....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

01/12/04

Okay -- today was training day 2 with my trainer.  We did chest and triceps this morning....I can barely type!   
I'll detail my log here in just a bit.  I have to run to the boss' house really quick first.  

5:45 -- wake up, get dressed, take 1 Hydroxycut, go to gym.
*Smith Incline:*  20lb -- 12 reps; 25lb -- 10 reps; 25lbs -- 4 full extension, 4 neg. reps; 10lb -- 10 reps.
*Super set w/ Tricep Ext. on Rope:* 20lb -- 10 reps; 15lb -- 8 reps; 10lb -- 12 reps.
*Hammer Decline:* 20lb -- 12 reps; 25lb -- 10 reps; 30lb -- 8 reps; 35lb -- 6 reps and 2 partials.
*Skull Crusher:* 2 sets of 25lb 10 reps wide grip; 2 sets of 25lb -- 8 reps close grip.
*Straight Bar:* 30 lb -- 8 reps; 20lb -- 10 reps; 20lb -- 10 reps
*Pec Deck:* 20lb 6 reps; 15lb -- 4 reps; 15lb -- 15 reps; 15lb -- 20 reps.
*Reverse Tri press:* 20lb -- 25 reps; 10lb -- 50 reps
*Overhand Tri press:* 30lb -- 20 reps; 20lb -- 50 reps

7:45 Breakfast -- 1 cup black coffee, 4 eggs, 1 tortilla, 1 fish oil capsule
9:00 -- another bottle of water
10:45 Snack -- carrots and another bottle of water
12:00 Lunch -- I had the Atkins chicken bacon wrap from Subway, sans the bacon with lettuce, tomato and onion on it.  With water to drink.

Hope all is well with everyone today and I hope you all had a great weekend.  I did!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey honey- good morning! Great workout on saturday- your doing awesome!!! 

How are you feeling now that your back into working out again? More energy? I always feel sluggish when I miss workouts. Like today-- haven't worked out since friday night. Can't wait to go tonight!!

Sorry you forgot your lunch! that stinks!! 
I'm meeting my friend at Kroger today-they have a nice salad bar! 

Have a great day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Stac, how are you this morning girly?   I'm fantastic....even better knowing now that I've lost 4 pounds.   It really feels great to be back in the swing of the workouts.   I tend to feel really sluggish and also not focused when I don't workout on a regular basis.

Hey, go back and check out my log (workout) for this morning, I posted it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

YEAH 4 pounds!!! THATS GREAT GIRL!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

GREAT WORKOUT!!!!!

And Yeah on the fish oil!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm so excited about the weight loss and that makes me wanna work that much harder.

Thanks for the "yeah" on the fish oil.  I saw that out while I was shopping yesterday and decided I probably needed to get that!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats good you got it-- My hair & nails are getting much better now that I use it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Really, your hair and nails get better with it?  I think it might help with my cholesterol too.    Hey, does yours have calories?   The bottle says that mine have 10 calories per gelcap.   

Gotta go update my journal for lunch.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

Fg ... when are we going to get to see recent pics of the fabulous FG?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm working on getting fabulous first before I take pics.   It will probably be at the end of the month or maybe next month.  I really have to lose some more b/f before I take pics.

I don't want anyone seeing my fat ass!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Really, your hair and nails get better with it?  I think it might help with my cholesterol too.    Hey, does yours have calories?   The bottle says that mine have 10 calories per gelcap.
> 
> Gotta go update my journal for lunch.




for certain, my nails and hair have improved without a doubt, more shiny and softer hair! thats just a small benefit from fish oil. 

and yes the caps have calories. each 1000mg cap is 1g fat=9 calories. 

Cant wait for the new pics


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

I was looking through my picture file to download some stuff and here's a picture that I found of me and the loverly hubby in Colorado last Summer.  Couldn't remember if I'd posted it or not


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, that came out really pixelized huh???

I'll see if I can do a better job with it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I was looking through my picture file to download some stuff and here's a picture that I found of me and the loverly hubby in Colorado last Summer.  Couldn't remember if I'd posted it or not



I've never seen that pic .... now that's what I'm talking about ... pics of FG.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

GREAT PIC!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys look soo cute!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Awww, you guys are so sweet.  I'll see if I can come up with some better pics, if not, you're just gonna have to wait until later this month.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm sure you have some hidden somewhere!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

01/13/04
*5:40am* -- woke up, took one Hydroxycut, went to gym
*6:00am* -- 5 minute warm-up on bike; 15 minutes on treadmill at 3.6 speed - 57 calories burned and 20 minutes on elliptical on Interval Program - 192 calories burned
*8:20 Breakfast* -- 2 egg whites, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 fish oil gelcap, coffee
*9:45* -- another bottle of water (this makes 3 since my workout)
*10:04*  -- almonds and more water
*11:20* -- 1 more Hydroxycut and water, 4 more almonds 
*12:15 Lunch* -- 1/2 piece of chicken left over from last night.  It was too rubbery by the time I nuked it, so I didn't eat the rest, cad some boiled carrots (spilled the hot water on me and burned myself), 2 strawberries, 1 hard boiled egg, 1 fish oil gelcap and water to drink.
*1:20* -- another bottle of water
*7:00* -- chicken and veggie soup, a salad, 1/2 banana, water to drink.   1 fish oil gelcap.

More later, I think I'll have the protein powder that Stacey sent me for my afternoon snack maybe.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

34 Double D....yeah baby!  ... more pics.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll get those soon, I promise!!!!!!!!   


How are you today NT?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey honey! Yeah I'm glad you got the powder!! 

your meals look SO awesome!!!!!!! Keep it up!
Great workout (AGAIN) this morning---
I bet your looking Super Hot!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm good ... a little worried about the wife though.  She is having IBS problems.  Just before christmas, it got really painful for her.  The big pain lasted for several days.  Yesterday, she said the pain was as bad if not worse than it was before Christmas.  Apparently the doctors tell her there is not much they can do to fix the problem other than to give her pain killers.  

Yeah for the pics.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'll get those soon, I promise!!!!!!!!



FG,
i saw the pic you linked up;   very nice.  Although my immediate thoughts were purely lascivious,  i also am interested in the bikini. ( i work in a bikini-lifestyle store - )  Is that a coverstyle bikini?  it was yellow with red flames or vice versa.  send me a pm or answer here, doesn't matter.

keep posting the pics and your workouts!   your efforts are being rewarded! 
m


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey MM, thanks for the compliments.   Ya know, I don't know about that Bikini.   I got it at a store here in Dallas called By The Water.   It was mega expensive though, I'll tell ya that much!!

Oh my Gosh NT, honey if I were you guys, I'd get a second opinion.   There is no pain that I know of, except maybe a sprain or something like that, that is fixed "just with pain killers."  
There's something seriously wrong and a second opinion would be my only thought.   Good luck to you sweetie and to the Mrs.  I'll say a prayer for her.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

We had a friend of the family (who is now our family doctor) recommend she see a gasteral internal specialist.  She is waiting to her back when she could get an appointment.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

NT -- Mrs NT is in my prayers also


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

fg-- I Always bring my powder and then shake it real good in this shaker I have... only blend it when I mix it with Penut butter-

I hope you like it..  & Its okay if ya don't


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 13, 2004)

But what do you mix it with, water or milk??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Water


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

01-14-04 Tuesday -- Back and Biceps day

*5:40* -- wake up, take 2 Hydroxycut, yes I've up'd my dose, went to gym.
*6:00* -- Hi rows 50lb 12 reps, 60lb 10 reps, 70lb 10 reps, 50lb 10 reps.
Single Arm Low Row (alt arm) -- 30lb 12 reps, 30lb 12 reps, 35lb 12 reps
Lat Pull Down (close grip) -- 65lb 10 reps, 45lb 12 reps, 50lb 8 reps, 45lb 8 reps, 35lb 8 reps, 30lb 8 reps
Straight Leg Dead Lift -- 65lb 8 reps, 65lb 6 reps, 65lb 6 reps
Barbell Curl -- 20lb 12 reps, 20lb 12 reps, 20lb 12 reps
Alt. Dumb bell curls on ball -- 7.5lb 18 reps, 7.5lb 20 reps, 7.5lb 25 reps
Preacher Curl -- 10lb 20 reps, 7.5lb 20 reps, 7.5lb 27 reps, 5lb 28 reps, 2.5lb 30 reps
**Ran stairs in between all bicep sets
*7:45* 1- 6" whole wheat tortilla with 2 eggs, black coffee and 1 fish oil gelcap.
*9:30* bottle of water and a banana.
*12:00* -- grilled chicken, raw carrots, water to drink and 1 fish oil gelcap.   Now I'm drinking a Sugar Free Crystal Light.  I love those things!
*7:00 Dinner* -- I had a great dinner, grilled steak on a bed of salad (this made a large salad so I didn't eat anything else but that) I had water to drink.
More later as I eat and drink.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

pssst ... I think the banana is a no no.   You might want to ask the others about bananas


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

my trainer said it was okay as long as I have my fruit in the mornings.   No fruit in the afternoons


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

see ...you're already one step ahead of me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

What do you think about that workout?????   Huh, huh, huh....c'mon, give it up for the little girl!!!


 MY ARMS ARE ON FIRE


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey honey~ Great workout--WOW!  You rock!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

THanks Stac.....I haven't gotten over to your journal yet, but I will shortly.....so swamped today!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

I wanna go home!!!    

And I'm hungry and haven't had my afternoon snack yet.  All I have is a Zone Perfect bar.  Maybe I can eat only half.  I"m working out tomorrow anyway!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope, that bar was nasty.  

Took one bite and spit it out, threw the bar away.   I'll have to go get some carrots or eggs......yeah, I think I'll go with the eggs, that sounds better!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Why was your zone perfect bar nasty?? What kind did you have honey!!??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

It was a new flavor, the Caramel Apple.

Don't buy that one if you like those Zone Bars.  It was totally gross....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

01/15/04
Today was Abs and Calves.   
5 minute warm up on bike
*Standing Calf Raise*-- 55lb 20 reps, 40lb 20 reps, 35lb 20 reps, 22lb 20 reps
*Ab Crunch (machine)*-- 3 sets at 1 minute each
*Leg Raise*-- 2 sets at 20 reps each
*Smith raises*-- 30lb 20 reps, 30lb 20 reps, 30lb 20 reps, 10lb to failure, 5lb to failure, 2.5lb to failure
*Upright leg raises*-- 2 sets at 20 reps, then 3 sets at 10 reps
*Lying crunches*-- 20, 19, 18 17, 20 (20 sec rest in between each set)
*Seated Calf Raise*-- 10lb 20 reps
*Stair Climber*-- 10 minutes on program #9
**I ran in between each set of calf and ab exercises. 

8:30am -- 1 cup oatmeal w/ protein powder in it.  1 fish oil gelcap
10:30am -- 2 egg whites, small handful of peanuts, 1 bottle of water.
12:00pm -- chicken salad with lettuce and tomato and water to drink.  1 fish oil gelcap

I don't know what my afternoon snack will be or what my dinner tonight will be, I didn't lay anything out to cook.   I might have to break down and pick something up on my way home. 

Oh my gosh......I am so tired


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Morning Cutie!  
The only zone bar I like is the Chocolate penut 

TODAY Is my friday- I'm off work tomorrow - YEAH!   But I will be busy all day today!
Have a great day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh you lucky dog!!!  I can't believe that!  How'd you swing that one?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

OK, I POSTED MY ABS AND CALVES WORKOUT FOR TODAY.

GO TAKE A LOOK.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Girl that workout wore me out just reading about it-- I bet you were Sweaty!! 

Awesome!!

Meals looking much better!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey there -- How are ya?? How was your weekend??
I bet your off today!! 

Wish I was!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Stac.....nope, not off today either.  I wish I was though.

5:35am -- wake up, take Hydroxycut, go to gym.
*Incline Smith--* 10lbs 18 reps; 15lbs 15 reps; 20lbs 12 reps; 25lbs 10 reps
*Decline--* 10lbs 15 reps; 15lbs 12 reps; 20lbs 16 reps
*Pec-Dec--* 15lbs 15 reps; 15lbs 12 reps; 15lbs 20 reps
*Rope Extensions--* 10lbs 20 reps; 15lbs 18 reps; 17.5lbs 15 reps -- Super Sets with/
*Cable bicep curl--* 15lbs 20 reps; 20lbs 18 reps; 25lbs 15 reps
*Straight Bar Close grip extensions--* 20lbs 10 reps; 25lbs 10 reps; 30lbs 10 reps; 35lbs 10 reps
*Reverse Extension (press)--* 25lbs 25 reps; 30lbs 20 reps; 35lbs 18 reps; 20lbs 100 reps
*Precor Cross Trainer--* Gluteal program Level 2,  15 minutes, 122 calories burned.

8:00am -- 1 cup of oatmeal with protein powder in it.  2 egg whites, 1 c. black coffee, 1 fish oil gelcap
9:23am -- bottle of water
10:25am -- water and snack on almonds
1:30pm -- Hydroxycut with water
2:00pm -- Lean ground beef, carrots, water to drink, 1 fish oil gelcap

More to come later

I did triceps, supersetted with biceps and chest today.  I also did 15 minutes on the Precor.  

Hope everyone is okay today.  I wish it was 5:00 already!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey there-- wish I was busy- soooo bored.. but its almost lunch time-- and I can't wait.

Wish it were 5pm too.

Ohhh I was holding a baby- 7weeks old, at my friends wedding--I had the baby a lot during the night--and Matt would actually touch her--too cute.  He also said that if I were to get pregnant then he would be happy.  He said he didn't want to start trying (cause he saw my face light up--) But he did say that he would be happy if it happend.  I almost DIED when that came out of his mouth--like c'mon lets go home now..haha

Aunt flo came yesterday-- I was happy though!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay, I've updated my workout and my food from today.   I was so busy this morning and had to go to my boss' house to fix her computer.  I have no idea what happened/what she did with it.

I got a great comment from one of my co-workers today.  She said, I was looking really fantastic and so skinny.  It was so good to hear.   Things like that are my motivation.

Stacey, I can't believe Matt said that!!  How wonderful for you honey.  I'm excited.  What now, do you think you'll try?   I think Aunt Flo has almost left my humble abode.....good think too, I'm sick and tired of her being here.  I need the "s" word...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey!! Oh thats sooo awesome that your co-worker is noticing your body changing! Yeah! I know that is great motivation!!!!

Girl I don't know what to do--- I SOOOOO Want to stop taking the pill NEXT month--BUT I ALSO really want to do this competition in May!!! ??!!!! I have to see what's more important to me--right now A Baby is winning. I would also need to go get my ovarys checked for my cysts-- See if the Dr. wants to do a surgery on me and clean me out.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

diet looks good! What kind of protein pwd. are you using??
Did you try mine-was it gross?? LoL==a coworker here said it was nasty and I just laughed!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

I hear ya about the baby winning the race.  Brad knows I want one so bad.  He's really good to me too, he knows that if he can give me anything that I want, he will.   He wants a baby too though.  He's so level headed about it though, makes me wish I was more like him.

He says "we'll try, if it's meant to be, then it will happen."  If not, he won't love me any less.   

Kinda makes me feel a little like I've failed though, ya know.  Oh well, I keep saying my prayers and I know God knows what's in my heart of hearts.

On to a better subject.  I think I'm getting ready to take those pics soon.  Maybe at the end of this week.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

I hear ya honey!!! I don't know What Matt will do if we can not have a baby??!! Brad's much more level headed thats for sure. 
Thats great that he's on your side--sooo great!  

Its hard-- I really want to do this comp--but I would love to get pregnant soon to. ??? Help! LoL

Oh awesome-- pics!! I need my bro to take mine!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm using that protein powder that you gave me.   I didn't make a shake, I've been adding it to my oatmeal in the mornings.  It's pretty good actually!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

Stacey, you've waited this long, what would another 5 months be?  Then you could win a comp and then becme a mommy.   With a plan like that, better tell Matt to get in as many hunting trips as he can now.  

 FG ... and we're all looking forward to those pics.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm using that protein powder that you gave me.   I didn't make a shake, I've been adding it to my oatmeal in the mornings.  It's pretty good actually!



what flav protein? 
gosh darn I could NEVER get the oatmeal and whey to work together.. always turned to mush. ah well, I actually like drinking my shakes I guess.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

NT

How are ya honey???   I know, I know, I'm gonna work really really hard this week and take some pictures this weekend maybe.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm using that protein powder that you gave me.   I didn't make a shake, I've been adding it to my oatmeal in the mornings.  It's pretty good actually!




Ohh thats cool!!! I will have to try that!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

NT-- VERY TRUE!! But I was doing the Comp. because I needed something really GOOOOD to take my mind off of a baby!  LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't remember what brand it was that Stacey sent me.  It 's chocolate flavor though.   YOu know what I do?  I add just a little bit more water to my cup than I normally would.  It helps the protein powder to dissolve a little more.   It's pretty good actually.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT-- VERY TRUE!! But I was doing the Comp. because I needed something really GOOOOD to take my mind off of a baby!  LoL





I hear ya girl.  I think that's one reason I employed a trainer and started working so hard myself.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

Alright peeps.....I'm off, gotta go back over to the boss' house to drop some stuff off and then I'm headed home to make my Tilapia for dinner tonight.

Hope you all have a wonderful evening.   Pray for SNOW.  This way we don't have to come to work.   hahahaha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

01/20/04
Today was cardio:
5:30am -- wake up, take Hydroxycut, go to gym.
Did 20 minutes on Precor on Interval program, level 2
and 20 minutes on the bike on Manual program, level 2 intensity.
Stretched for 10 minutes.
8:00am -- 1 c. oatmeal w/ 1 scoop protein powder in it, 2 egg whites, 1 cup black coffee, 1 fish oil gelcap.
10:00am -- about 7 almonds and water
12:00pm -- Adkins wrap from Subway.  I got just chicken, lettuce, tomato and a little onion on it -- water to drink and 1 fish oil gelcap.
3:00pm -- more water and a little bit of pretzels.
7:00pm -- dinner tonight.   I have no idea!    I might make some tilapia or something like that.

I think today might be a little slow.....man I hope so!  I'm so tired.    I almost didn't get up to go to the gym this morning, but I knew I had to.  I hope everyone is doing great today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 01/20/04
> Today was cardio:
> 5:30am -- wake up, take Hydroxycut, go to gym.
> ...



This is the kind of effort that differentiates those that obtain their goals and those that don't, nice work FG - going when you didn't really want to!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

high five to you hun for going to the gym this morning even tho you didnt feel like it. how do you feel now? glad you went?  
Have a great day hun, hopefully it doesnt go by too sow for you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

OH, VERY GLAD I WENT.   

I always feel better after going when I don't want to.

Hope you have a great day too.   I wish it was 5 already!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey!! I know-- AFTER the workouts over you feel much much better about going & about yourself!!

You ROCK GIRL!!!!!! KEEP UP YOUR HARD WORK!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'M TIRED AND I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Not much longer!  It's almost 5.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

OMG I Know-- I'm SOOOOOOO TIRED!! I have been working my bootie off ALL day today-- and its bedtime now!!! I have bad cramps too-- and still have to workout tonight!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's been boring here too!  Lookie lou's!  Noone leasing!  Plus I have thoughts of bad foods!  I won't share which food, cause I know Fit is eatting good.  

Fit...is it real cold up in Dallas????


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

ohh come tell me in my journal-- I think Friday night I'm gonna eat bad!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's real cold up here J.  I need to buy more pants, but don't want to because I'll have to get rid of them when I lose more weight...

Please, please, please -- go ahead and tell me about your bad foods.   I'm living vicariously through everyone's cheats!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Your sooo funny FG!

I really want a big grilled chicken sandwhich-- with GOOD fries--not soggy ones--good fries 

Maybe Chilis??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Its COLD here too--but not as bad as Dallas!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Goodnight honey!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

I was thinking Cheesecake Factory....I love the Godiva Choc. Cheesecake.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

oh mi god that sounds sooo SINFUL!! !GO FOR IT GIRL-- Come sunday we are cutting!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Morning Tammy~ How are you doing today???

Have a Great day honey


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Where are you today sweetie?? day off?? OR Just busy?

Hope all is good!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

I had two ding dongs today


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

OH YUMMMMMMMMY!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl, how was today hun?


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

5:30 AM gym is real  had for me too! BUT, you always feel like a million bucks afterwards. I only do it 1-2 a week, at the most. WAY TO GO! Oh, and Im with when it comes to pants-I need a few new pairs but am gonna treat myself when i get rid of some of the fat!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I had two ding dongs today




I think you're allowed.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Fitgirl, how was today hun?




Today was good, thanks for asking.   Except I was so busy at work, so tonight is the first time I'm able to get on.   I hope everyone had a great day!!

Today was Back and Biceps day for me.
01/21/04

5 minute warm up on bike 
*Low Row* 50lbs 10 reps, 40lbs 12 reps, 30lbs 15 reps, 20lbs 18 reps
*Single arm Row* 30lbs 12 reps, 30lbs 12 reps, 20lbs 15 reps
*Lat Pull Down (close grip)* 45lbs 12 reps, 52lbs 10 reps, 60lbs 8 reps, 30lbs 15 reps
*Straight Leg deadlift* 55lbs 10 reps, 60lbs 10 reps, 60lbs 12 reps
*Barbell bicep curl* 20lbs 12 reps, 20lbs 13 reps
*EZ Bar curl* widegrip - 25lbs 10 reps, closegrip - 25lbs 10 reps
*Praying curl* I don't know what this is, but it's what my trainer wrote down......10lbs 10 reps, 5lbs 15 reps, 10lbs 10 reps, 5lbs 25 reps
*Cable curl* 15lbs 25 reps, 10lbs 20 reps, 10lbs 50 reps

8:30am -- soy latte (my first in weeks, I'm very proud of my dedication to my diet), 1/2 of a low-fat blueberry muffin.  
**I had to meet my boss at Starbucks this morning for my 1 year review -- I got a pretty good review and a $1000.00 bonus.  
10:00am -- two egg whites and a bottle of water
12:30pm -- I had an Orange dream machine from Jamba Juice and 1/2 of a protein bar, bottle of water
No snack this afternoon....I was really busy, we are cleaning out the office for our move.
7:00pm dinner -- grilled chicken, steamed broccoli, steamed carrots and steamed squash, water to drink, 1 fish oil gelcap.
9:00pm -- 1 cup of green tea.

I'm about to go to bed.  I'm really tired and I don't think I'll be going to the gym tomorrow.  I really should go and do my cardio, but I also realize I need to rest to heal and help grow.  I will go ahead and set my alarm, if I feel like it, I'll go to the gym.  If not, I won't.

Oh, by the way, I have lost 10 lbs.

Thanks for asking everyone.   I'm glad to know that everyone cares.
Fit


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have lost 10 lbs.


Congrats, way to go!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO!!!! congrads on the 10lb loss! You must be proud! and the $1000 bonus as well! Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey doll!!! WoW Congrats on the Bonus--thats AWESOME!!! AND ALSO Congrats on the 10lb loss!!!! I'm SOOO Proud of you-- you are sooo determined & Doing such a wonderful job!!! 

Your right- Your body needs some rest--nothing wrong with skipping one day!!!

SO PROUD OF YA


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks guys....so so busy today, but I'll get back on and chat in just a little while.

Hope everyone is doing great today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

10lbs and going


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks NT....you're so sweet........

I'm working my ass off


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2004)

01/23/04 
TGIF

Okay, I went into the gym this morning, but no trainer.  I guess either I spaced out and forgot we weren't working together this morning, or he stood me up.  Don't know, I did leave a message on his cell phone though.

Not a total loss though, I did my cardio.
5 minutes on the bike
25 minutes on the Precor {Weight loss program} 170 calories burned.
2 sets of crunches 50 reps each set
2 sets of Power Cleans 8lb dumbbell 10 reps each
1 set with 10lb dumbbell 10 reps
1 set with 10lb dumbbell 12 reps

8:00am -- 1 cup black coffee, 1 cup oatmeal with protein powder, 2 egg whites, 1 fish oil gelcap
10:00am -- 1/2 of a ONEWAY protein bar and 2 bottles of water
12:40pm -- lettuce, lean beef, salsa and jalapenos (taco salad).  Diet Snapple to drink & 1 fish oil gelcap.
*****more later


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 01/23/04
> TGIF
> 
> ...




glad to hear that you go your workout in yourself hun!  
meal 1 is looking great!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thanks NT....you're so sweet........
> 
> I'm working my ass off



and I'm excited about seeing the finished product. 

Again, you are right on top of things.  No trainer yet you didn't turn around and go home.  Good stuff!!  You don't know how many times I heard that ... my partner/trainer didn't show, so I went home.  I figure, as you did, if you there to workout, you might as well do it, trainer/partner or not.

Keep kicking a$$ FG


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

No kidding FG-- What Nt said I'm soooo proud of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.   

I finally talked to my trainer.  He said he felt so bad when he got my message from this morning.  He is throwing in a couple of extra sessions at the end of my contract -- FOR FREE!!!  He also bought me a water bottle.  He said he felt so bad.  I told him not to worry about it, it wasn't a total loss, I did my cardio, abs and powercleans....he was thoroughly impressed!!!!  

I told him I would probably see him tomorrow as I plan to do my cardio at some point.

Okay, gotta get back to work.   I have to check on a private jet for my boss.   Later peeps....


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

WoW Thats awesome--free sessions!!! Go Girl!!  How sweet of him to get you a water bottle!! 

hook me up with a private jet outttta here!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Have a great weekend...I'm going home


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

01/26/04  I CAN'T BELIEVE JAN. IS ALMOST OVER.

I missed my workout this morning, my alarm clock didn't go off.  I don't know what happened, my alarm clock had a brain fart or something...

Oh well, I called Victor and he's going to take me at 5:00 today.  Should be good -- chest and triceps today, although I think it's supposed to be leg day....I'll check with him later.

7:45 -- 1c. oatmeal w/ protein powder, 2 egg whites, 1 c. black coffee.  (yes, I'm at work early.  Brad's alarm clock woke me up at 6:40, so I scrambled to get dressed and off to work I came.)  Oh well, it's all good, I can get some work done before I leave at 4 to make my workout at 5.
10:15am -- 3 slices of turkey and water.
12:00 -- Ghengis Grill.  Chicken, shrimp, zucchini, squash, soy, peanut sauce, and various seasonings all grilled together, 2 glasses of water
2:00 -- Mixed Berry AdvantEdge Carb Control Drink, another bottle of water.

JLB, I'm sending your card today.  Hope you are feeling okay.
Stacey, how are you feeling honey?  I was on some this weekend and had hoped I'd see you, but I forgot you don't have a computer at home.  How was your weekend?  Any news on a suit or anything?  Hey, did you take those pics this weekend?

OOOOHH, OOOOHH, OOOOHH GUESS WHAT???
I got back into a pair of my size 4 jeans on Saturday.  I totally could not believe it!!  My hard work and dedication is taking effect!  I'm so stoked!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey honey--good morning!! How was your weekend?? Sorry I wasn't on this weekend.   I was sick all weekend.. with strep & a bad sinus infection--but I'm here at work.. 
Don't think I'm doing the competition now-- financial reasons. I am though still training for a photoshoot--hoping to do that in May! 
Comp is just up in the air right now.

WoW Size 4--thats awesome honey!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

Size 4 

Stacey .. you're not doing the comp?  I thought JB gave you some cheaper alternatives ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Awww, Stacey, what happened?  If there is anything I can do honey, please let me know!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Ya know I really don't even see how my body can turn around in 16 weeks to look like I should do a comp. I have been working my legs out for years-- and they still look the same. The pictures of the women who compete are very Intimidating.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

I know they are....trust me, I want to do a comp too.  My legs too have always been really flabby, no matter how much I squat or run.  I think I've turned around in 3 weeks though, I think you can too.  16 weeks is a really long time.

I have confidence in you and I think you could do it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey, now you're just talking yourself out of it.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Fitgirl, way to go hun!!!  youve got to be proud for fitting back into those jeans! Keep up the great work babes, its paying off!! 

ahh Stace thats sad to hear! I wish that you would be able to do it.. I hear ya on the financial situations tho  Hopefully they will improve and you'll have a shot at seeing what you can do!! and have faith, 16 weeks is plenty of time to get you ready for it! dont doubt yourself! we believe in you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen....I've really been working hard and Lord knows I'd love to have a bagel or some candy or maybe a hamburger, but I've paid too much money and I've invested waaaay tooooo much time to be undoing everything I've worked for.

<<<<as I'm off to get some turkey to munch on!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I know they are....trust me, I want to do a comp too.  My legs too have always been really flabby, no matter how much I squat or run.  I think I've turned around in 3 weeks though, I think you can too.  16 weeks is a really long time.
> 
> I have confidence in you and I think you could do it!!



Thanks honey!!  I have big boned legs--they are pure muscle and Will not change shapes--but I know anythings possible--I'm thinking that running the track, sprinting, and running bleachers will help!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

Fg ... this time around, your attitude towards attaining your goal is excellent.  You go girl!   A size 4 ... there isn't much more to loose, is there?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

NT-- No I'm not!!! 

Thanks Atherjen--


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fg ... this time around, your attitude towards attaining your goal is excellent.  You go girl!   A size 4 ... there isn't much more to loose, is there?




   Honey, you haven't seen my BIG ass!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Ohhh SHUSH IT FG!! LoL


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

yah FG.. NON OF THAT .. you hear!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Honey, you haven't seen my BIG ass!!!!!



I forsee a spanking in your future if you continue to talk like that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I forsee a spanking in your future if you continue to talk like that.



Oooooooh, maybe I should just go change my sig back....

"Tight, round and deep enough to swallow a ruler"


_anyone remember that one?_


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oooooooh, maybe I should just go change my sig back....
> 
> "Tight, round and deep enough to swallow a ruler"
> ...




* gulp *

again, as with the other sig, my mind has made a quick dive bomb into the depths of the smutten world in which I live ... and I know there is more to that sig than that.    Care to share?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

Naaaaa


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

check your pm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

I did

OUCH!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

now, can you tell me what the sig means?   or shall I be forced to send another pm.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

No, no.....you don't remember what it means???

It was my glutes dude....tight, round and deep enough to swallow a ruler.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Where are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I know??! Hope everythings okay!!! I bet your just swamped at work!!! I am too--but My mind is elsewhere--lol!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey guys....sorry I wasn't around yesterday.  I went home early not feeling too well.  My stomach was so upset, just doing summersaults.  It's okay now though.  I think I was ovulating or maybe just did.  Who knows, maybe I'm preggo!!  That'd be cool.

Had a great chest and tricep workout this morning.  My trainer has my log or I would post what's been going on.  As soon as he gives it back to me on Friday, I'll post all of my stuff.  We did legs yesterday and boy is my booty and my quads hurtin'!!!

Today 01/28/04
8am -- black coffee, 2 scrambled eggs.
10:45 -- 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, water to drink.
12:45 -- 1 chicken breast, 4 small cubes of steak, water to drink.
I've drank one whole bottle of the water bottle that my trainer gave me.  It's one of those that look like a water cooler bottle, but smaller.  I think it's 64 ounces.  I'm working on my second bottle right now.  I'm excited that I'm drinking more water.  


**I brought chicken and pineapple and turkey and eggs today.  I have got to get more protein.  That's why Victor has my log, he's calculating all of my foods and stuff, he told me this morning he isn't done with it but he can tell right off the bat that I'm not eating enough food.  He said the quality is good, but not enough food period and seriously, not enough protein.  So that's my goal now, try, try, try to get more protein.

Hope everyone is doing okay.  I'll be on a little bit this morning, and some later on.  Stacey, what's up with you?  How are things going?   Butterfly, how are you feeling babe?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey FG! hope your feeling better hun!! oh my goodness. prego! would you be ready for that? 
(gosh I need to find a man before I even think of kiddies.. lol)

Im glad to hear that your trainer is assessing your journal. very nice of him. And hey getting in more protein isnt tuff, people think I eat alot and I sure could eat more.. lol I was a born carnivore though. 

Hope you have a great day sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey FG-- Sorry your tummy wasn't feeling well yesterday-- I know thats not fun at all!!! That would be cool if your pregnant!! 

Sounds like your training is going great!!! 
I'm good--just so damn nervous about Everything. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Those tummy aches sucks 

I'm doing ok.  Starting to get headaches every day though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

Aww, B, I'm sorry you're getting headaches.....those are worse sometimes.  I always hated those hormonal headaches!

Today is 1/29/04
No workout today!  It was my day off.
Tomorrow I will have shoulders, back and biceps.... 
Yeah, my trainer thinks I'm Wonder Woman or somethin'

It is now 12:02 and this is the first time I've put anything in my mouth all day long.  Except for my coffee this morning.  I've been so busy at the boss' house.
12:00pm -- 1 Kiwi Berry Booster shake from Jama Juice.  (It's nothing but kiwi fruit, strawberries, peaches, ice and a power booster.  Pretty darn good too!!!  
3:00pm -- handful of peanuts and more water.

Hope everyone is doing great today!
Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

Boy, I haven't eaten much today!  Probably why I'm so hungry right now.

I just didn't eat anything until so late this afternoon.  I think I will go see what is left in my food bag in the frige.  I think there's some chicken and some pineapple.   I really don't wanna eat crap!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy smokes woman you have eaten much today--- EAT girl!!!! 

Are you as busy as me?? I'm gonna be here all night-- my desk looks like a MEAN TORNADO hit it!!! 

have a great evening==Oh and thats great that u don't wanna eat crap--but I gotta tell ya- I could go for a reces pieces right now--BUT I'M NOT--LMAO!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2004)

Reses Pieces...... 

You're not going for one and I'm not going for anything crappy either......I'm about to leave for the day, so you take it easy honey.  Have a great afternoon........

  I can't wait to see you in May.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

I just ate a ding dong 

There are a few advantages to being pregnant


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey FG--thanks honey-- Oh don't worry I would never eat one & the craving is gone now! YEAH!!!  No cheating, no mam-- I want to look as good as possible on the stage


aww man BF-- U suck--   Just kidding girl-- You deserve it--and so does the baby!!!! Your lucky!  eat one for me later, K!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree. she is lucky....wish I could have a ding dong.  I definitely will when I get pregnant!!!!  I might just eat two...........dozen!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

01/30/04
Wow!!!!  The end of January already.  I don't know where it went.

Today was back, shoulders and biceps day.
I will have to go back and write up my log later on. Victor still has my log working on my diet.

8:00am -- Nitro-Tech RTD, Chocolate Swirl Flavor
220 calories, 5 cals from fat, 45g. protein, 2g. carbs.
(Victor tells me I need more protein - he said about 30, but these Nitro-Techs are so easy to drink)  45g. protein isn't bad anyway.

Water to drink after that. 
10:30am -- more water and two egg whites.
12:00 Lunch -- I had a grilled fajita chicken salad.  It was HUGE.  Probably the equivalent of two chicken breasts!!!  
AND I ATE THE WHOLE THING......OF COURSE
2:00pm -- one rice cake with natty peanut butter, filled my little water cooler bottle too.
5:00 -- EAS AdvantEDGE Carb Sense Mixed Berry shake
7:00 -- grilled chicken, shrimp and a salad, water to drink.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I'd be sick after 2 dozen 

Actually, I think I'm doing pretty good now.  I try to eat 3 good meals a day and my snacks are small.  I haven't gained anymore wt in a couple of weeks but my tummy is growing so I must be doing something right


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I agree. she is lucky....wish I could have a ding dong.  I definitely will when I get pregnant!!!!  I might just eat two...........dozen!!


  

Meeeeeeee toooo


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Great meals today Fitgirl!!! how does that Shake taste that you had??? 

BF-- THATS Awesome your doing so well-- and the tummy is growing !~ YEAH!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

Stacey, you should try those shakes.  They're very good.  The right proportion of carbs and lots o' protein.....I think I'm actually going to go buy more this afternoon so I can have them tomorrow and next week.

 yeah, the bellie's growing...grow baby grow, grow baby grow!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

FG meals are looking great today! I agree with your trainer that you needed more protein  

BF- sounds like things are going along great!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2004)

THanks.   You know, it wasn't until I approached him about my meals that he said anything.   I guess he was working on my bod first before he worried about what I was putting into it....

go figure.

I knew I needed more protein.  I felt like I wasn't getting enough to feed all my hard work.  He said he didn't know how I had any energy!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Its good that he finallyyy got around to seeing that. Diet plays a HUGE role in seeing any progress.. trainers know that too. sometimes though at first its jsut best to get the person motivated and in the gym scene and go from there. 
Your moving in the right direction hun!! I think that with the added protein in your diet your def ready to see some great improvements!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Totally agree with Jen FG!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

02/02/04 WOW FEBRUARY!!!!

Today was upper body blast.  I really love that Vic keeps changing my workouts from week to week.  It keeps things interesting.

I still don't have my journal back from him, he's going to give it to me on Wednesday.  I'll start logging my workouts again then.
7:15am (right after workout while I was dressing) -- Nitro-Tech Chocolate Shake.  This is the one with 0 sugar; 4g carbs; 45g protein.  I took one for my trainer too.  
9:00am -- 1/2 of a banana.  It wasn't really ripe yet, so I didnt' eat it all.  NOthing worse than a banana that isn't ripe.
9:30 -- bottle of water.
10:00pm -- Two egg whites and one whole egg (all are hardboiled)
12:30pm -- ground turkey pattie, 5 slices of tomatoes, lettuce and fruit.  Water to drink.
2:20pm -- about to get another bottle of water.  I think that's about 70 or so ounces so far today.....damn, lookin' good!
3:00pm -- 1 rice cake with natty pb on it.
4:00pm -- tuna fish with 1 egg white cut up in it.  Water to drink.
7:00pm -- grilled chicken, small sweet potato and zucchini.  Diet Dr. Pepper to drink, then water.


Hope all my peeps are doing well today.   Hope you all got over the shock of seeing Justin pull out Janet's boob yesterday!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Fg!  That was crazy seeing Justin do that too Janet! But it was totally planned!!

Hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Stace    How are you?   Did you have a good weekend?  What'd you do? 

   EEEEEKKKKK, I gotta got get my eggs.  I forgot.  I'm 15 minutes late!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2004)

How are you feeling today?   When do you go to the doctor?  Have you had a sonogram yet?  When will you?  How far along are you now?  WHen will you get to hear the heartbeat?

Huh???  Huh???  Huh???  

Sorry for the 20 questions.....I just lub little babies!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 3, 2004)

02/03/04 Tuesday

Got up really early this morning 5:30, got to the gym early, did cardio for only 30 minutes and some stretching, and then left by 6:30.  I had a parent teacher conference with my son's teacher.

6:40am -- Nitro-Tech Chocolate shake
8:30am -- coffee
9:00am -- water
9:20am -- 2 egg whites
11:30 -- chicken, sliced steak, zucchini, squash, broccoli and seasonings, all grilled together (Ghengis Grill)  2 glasses of water with lunch....YUM, YUM  

More later!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone having a sig that says tight, round and deep enough to swallow a ruler gets a big *SMACK*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2004)

02/04/04
Today was Abs, Calves and Triceps.

Ab Crunch Machine -- 20 reps, 25reps w/1 plate, 25reps w/2 plates
Standing Calf Raise -- 55lbs 20 reps, 42lbs 20 reps, 42lbs 20 reps
Rope Ext. -- 35lbs 15 reps, 35lbs 18 reps, 35lbs 20 reps, 25lbs 10 reps
Seated Calf Raise -- 20lbs 15 reps, 20lbs 15 reps, 
(Drop sets) 20lbs 15 reps, 15lbs 10 reps, 10lbs 10 reps, 5lbs 10 reps
Roman Chair Leg Raise(abs) used 7.5lb dumbbell -- 15reps, 18 reps, 18 reps, 25 reps without weight
One Arm Reverse Ext. -- 10lbs 10 reps, 10lbs 10 reps
Smith Machine Calf Raise -- 50lbs 15 reps, 50lbs 18 reps, 50lbs 35 reps
Ab Extension -- 15 reps, 20 reps, 30 reps
Tricep Dip off flat Bench -- 15 reps, 18 reps, 30 reps
12 minutes on stair stepper all on toes for calf isolation.

7:15am -- Nitro-Tech Shake, 1 fish oil gelcap
9:00am -- black coffee and two egg whites
11:30 --  salad with chicken, cup of french onion soup, 2 glasses of water, 1 fish oil gelcap
2:50 -- Nitro-Tech Vanilla shake

 WOOOOO I'M BEAT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Wooooooooooooo That looks Awesome!!! Made me tired just reading it!! 

GREAT JOB GIRL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2004)

I was tired DOIN' it......


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

doin' great Mrs.FG


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

I BET YOU WERE!! I had bad cramps during my legs last night--had them since 4pm but I made it--boy I was proud. The old me would have gone home to bed.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fit...I got the apt for you for Stacey's comp!  

Your workout lastnight looks awesome.  On tippy toes on the stairmaster...Ouch!   I feel for ya.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2004)

OH, you are the best J.....THanks so much.  What night do I check in?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

02/05/04 Thursday

No workout this morning.  I felt I needed rest and slept in this morning.   I will leave work early today probably and go do my cardio tonight.

Food so far:
7:30am -- 1 Hydroxycut, 2 cups black coffee, 1 breakfast burrito with 3 eggs inside.

More to come later, not very hungry right now, but I'm sure I will be in about an hour or so.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Morning T!

Yep you needed to rest! Good for you! Yesterday was my rest day--and it was wonderful! 

Although today I'm even more sore in my legs

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 02/05/04 Thursday
> 
> No workout this morning.  I felt I needed rest and slept in this morning.   I will leave work early today probably and go do my cardio tonight.
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

YEAH!!!!!!!

Two more hours and I am outta here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2004)

02/06/04 TGIF!!

We did legs and shoulders today.  I forgot to take my log into the gym with me this morning, so Victor didn't get to transpose my workout -- Oh well.   I'll just tell you, it was brutal!!

We supersetted adductors and lunges and on my last set of lunges, I lunged from one end of the gym to the other end.  Honestly, it was about 40 or so steps.  I thought I was going to die.  But I had a mission.

7:00 -- Nitro Tech Vanilla Shake, 1 fish oil gelcap.
8:00 -- 1 cup black coffee.
11:30 -- 1/2 chicken soup, 1/2 turkey sandwich on whole wheat bagel with lettuce, tomato, cucumber.  Water to drink.
3:30 -- handful of peanuts, water to drink.
Don't know about dinner tonight.  I still don't know what we are doing tonight.  

4:15, about to go to a meeting at the boss' house.  I will see you peeps later.  I'm going to go to the gym tomorrow for cardio so I'll be online some tomorrow I'm sure.

More to come later.  I hope everyone is doing great today.  It's Friday!!  I"m so glad the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

'morning, FG!
WOW! I ma tired just reading that!
Did you do delts before legs or vice-versa?
There is a cybex cable machine I want to try my next leg workout. THe cables are one per hand, from the floor, and you step up onto a platfor, as in a reverse lunge. (make sense?) Kind of like a step up lunge? Looks painful..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

I LOVE lunges!! they take it out of ya for sure. Ive been doing a ton as of late! hahah when u drop on ur butt doing them you know its workin! lol 
Hope you have a great day hun!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

woohooo lunge woman!!! I LOVE doing lunges too!!!  You rock FG!!! 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

psssst ... how about some pics of the fabulous FG?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Have a great weekend Tammy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep, the pics are coming NT, don't fret babe.  I am taking those probably Wednesday.  Victor said he is anxious to see my progress.  I am too, to tell you the truth.   

It's Saturday and I went to the gym for some cardio.  I also did a few sets of biceps.

I took my oldest son into the gym with me today (usually they just go in the kids club).  He wanted to do some weights and some cardio.  I WAS ALL FOR THAT.   I AM SUCH A BIG ADVOCATE FOR CHILDREN'S PHYSICAL HEALTH.  

It was cool.  He actually did the Precor with me and I took him through some leg extensions and some shoulder presses.   (just one set of each though).

I was glad to see his interest.

I can't wait to get some pics next week.   What about you Stace, I thought you were posting some new pics too?????


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

BUMP~ 

FG- How are ya?? Hope you had a GREAT weekend


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

ohh --nope not sharing pics ~~ LoL


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Getting children interested in health is can never be a bad thing.  We've taken it as far as allowing our daughter free will - meaning that no matter what the expense, we will try our very best to accommodate any fitness type activity she'd like to try.  Good for you FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey there 

Hope everyone is doing okay today.  I've been so busy today because the boss left early this morning to go to her home in Colorado.

This is the first time I've gotten to get on all day!!   

02/09/04 Monday
Today was triceps and chest with Victor.
He has my log so I can't transpose my workout....just know it was killer!!   
And I didn't get to go shopping yesterday so I didn't have my after workout shake this morning -- but not to fear, Victor gave me his.  Wasn't that sweet??   I swear if neither one of us were married, I'd have a hard time working out with that dude.....I could jump him just to do it.   He is so sweet.   I told him I would bring him a Nitro-Tech on Wednesday.

Oh yeah, someone stole my Mp3 player right outta my locker on Friday.  I can't believe it. When I find out who it was, they're gonna be eatin' a 50lb plate.

7:00 -- chocolate protein shake (that Vic gave me) and one fish oil gel cap
11:30 -- salad with chicken and a cup of french onion soup, water to drink.
3:00 -- handful of peanuts, water to drink.

I'm sure I'll get some tuna or something here in a bit.  I'm probably leaving in about an hour anyway.

Hope all is well with everyone.   My measurements and weigh in and pics will be coming probably on Wednesday afternoon or Thursday morning.

Stacey, WHY ARE YOU NOT POSTING PICS???


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

(I hate when  I have things all writeen and then my pc messes up.. ) 

sounds as though you and Victor are having some killer workouts! hmm to bad u both werent avaliable  jk! great that you 2 get along so well, makes for a much more enjoyable workout eh! 

ughh Id hate to be the dirtbag that stole your mp3 player! hope you can find out who it is!  make em' sorry! 

cant wait to see the prog and hear how things are going! eveyrthing seems great, your doing sooo well girl! Keep it up!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey girlie!!! Looks like your kicking but! I'm sorry about your MP3 player--THATS horrible!!!!!!

I saw those chocolate nitro tech shakes your talking about this weekend--think I may get me one!!  They are like 3.99 at my gym! 

have a good day- I need to get to work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 9, 2004)

*fitness posters*

Hey, does anyone know where I can get some fitness posters?  Maybe free, maybe cheap??

Just helpin' the trainer try to find some.

Thanks bunches
Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

02/10/04 Tuesday

Cardio today.   40 minutes.
9:00 -- Soy Latte and oatmeal with protein powder in it.
10:30 -- rice cake with natty pb, water to drink.
1:00pm -- black beans, lettuce, chicken and hot sauce, water to drink....

Man, I swear -- I could eat a horse today!!!

more later as I eat.   I hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.  It's going to be pretty good here in the Big D, I'm sure.

Gotta do some work now.  Will be on later.  Have a great morning.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

ahhh dont even tell me how WARM it is in Dallas today!!  its like 26F here...and thats "warm" 
and please done eat a horse!!  I used to have a horsie.... eat a cow instead! or a chicken! heck eat one of those wild snakes down there! 

have a great day hun, Im bored at work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay, I took your advice.  I didn't eat a horse....I did eat chicken though.  And, uh....snake -- no way man!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm so tired.......I want to go home something fierce!!  Everyone else here has already left, no fair that I have to stay until 5pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

It's only a few mins away!   Not much longer. 

Thank you for the wonderful card!  It was very sweet of you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

LoL-- I'm still here! But only for 3 more minutes! have a great night!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh did I mention pics would be coming on Wed.????


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

thats TOMARROW!! cant wait hun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

02/11/04
Wednesday
Today was chest and triceps, supersetted with abs
(We are going hard and heavy for the next 30 days)

I had my weigh-in, measurements, bodyfat and pics today.
***Pics coming in an hour***

I also have a pic of my shorts that I  made.  It's going to be part of the "Fitgirl" line.  What do you guys think of the name?

Okay, Victor is going to email me the numbers later this afternoon, but just at first glance, I've lost 10 lbs (I had lost 12, but gained a little back in muscle).  I've lost about 3 to 4 % BF and Vic said he can tell most of it is in the arms, the waist and the hip area.  My thighs are probably a little smaller, but the proportion is changing -- it's becoming more muscular.   My legs and triceps have ALWAYS come up quickly though.

7:10 -- Protein shake (after workout)
9:15 -- 1/2 cup oatmeal with protein powder in it, 1/2 of a whole-wheat bagel and black coffee.

More to come later after I eat more.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Woooo HOOOO!!! Girl you are doing so awesome! I am so proud of you!!!!!  Thats great--10lbs!! YEAH!! I bet you look great!!!!!!!  Congrats honey, I know you feel great about all this!

Oh and I love the name "Fitgirl"   It's Perfect


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Stacey, I've really been working my tail off lately.  I really need to concentrate right now on losing more bodyfat.  I'm not so concerned with the "weight loss" aspect of it, because I know that muscle weighs and expands more.  But my goal right now is to get in more cardio time and lose somemore bodyfat.

How are you today?  Are you feeling okay?   I think Aunt Flo is going to visit today.....I'm awfully crampy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 02/11/04
> Wednesday
> Today was chest and triceps, supersetted with abs
> ...


wahoo! Pics!

(i might be posting pics of me..but don't get hopes up...I be lookin' nasty..)
 

Like the name. How about the itty bitty 'boy shorts'  I think they are called, and have 'fit gir;' written across the top?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> (i might be posting pics of me..but don't get hopes up...I be lookin' nasty..)
> 
> 
> ...




  I am going to do a pair with FITGIRL written on the butt too.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

Fitgirl is a great name.  I wish you best in this endeavour.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I am going to do a pair with FITGIRL written on the butt too.


nothing  like writing on a girl's tushie to draw attention to her 
ass-et


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

so that's why the missus wants a pair of shorts like that for ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thanks Stacey, I've really been working my tail off lately.  I really need to concentrate right now on losing more bodyfat.  I'm not so concerned with the "weight loss" aspect of it, because I know that muscle weighs and expands more.  But my goal right now is to get in more cardio time and lose somemore bodyfat.
> 
> How are you today?  Are you feeling okay?   I think Aunt Flo is going to visit today.....I'm awfully crampy


Hey darling!!! I here ya on working your tail off-- I have been here too--sucks! But I oooops you meant at the gym-- my bad-- YOU are--and your doing fabulous!!! 

ugg--aunt flo--hate her!!!

I feel okay today--thanks!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm trying to get these to a size that's small enough to upload.

We are seriously busy with computer issues right now, so my computer is being slow right now.


Let's see what happens


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

Alright....next


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

Neeexxxt.....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

I can definatley see improvements!! GIRL YOUR TINY!! U LOOKL REALLY GOOD!! Your legs look Great!! 

And LOVE the shorts!!!!  

KEEP UP THE WORK GIRL!!! Great improvements!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

THose pics are so pixelized......hmmm, wonder if I can go fix that?  I'm not that great with sharpening in PS

Thanks Stacey, you're so sweet to say that....

Girl, I wish I was tiny


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Where is everyone???

Eeeeeveryone wants pictures......noooo one wants to comment


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey FG!

In that side shot, I see that your legs look very strong!  They are almost overpowering the rest of your little body. 

Great workout related pics, now where are the pics of FG and her sweetie lounging in the backyard ... climbing the rocks in some park ... playing with the kids in the pool.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm here
lol-- wonder if Butterfly is okay?? Haven't heard from her lately

You are tiny--you look Great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

lookin' good!
but...where's the big beautiful smile???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Neeexxxt.....


this picture...reminds me of a fish story....

"It was thisssss big!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

You know NT, my legs really are strong.   That is one of two bodyparts that come up really quickly.  

I wish I new how to sharpen those pics a little more....does anyone know how to do it?   I'll be happy to email them to you!

I hope she is okay to Stacey....I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

THat fish was thaaat big!!!  

I need to take a pic with a smile.  Probably on "after or progress" pics.

Maybe I'll take some later on too.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

wahoo!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

here I am hun!!  
your looking GREAT!!!!  I KNEW that I would be seeing some kick butt pics coming, you have been working soo hard and its defintly showing girl!  

and I agree u need some smiling pics! should be ALL smiles in those for the awesome progress babes!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 11, 2004)

Your pictures look great   !!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Your pictures look great   !!


yes the do! (now..if she would only turn around...)


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Congrats on your results! Hard work and determination really do pay off in the end. You look fab in your pics too!! Keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey there Mr. Burner man......turn around???  What do you want me to do?  Spin in circles???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

would you?

I was actually jioing towards atherjen.....she has this one pic in particular....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

Fit..the pics look great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

02/12/04
Today, I did 45 minutes of cardio with some walking lunges on the treadmill.

7:15 -- protein shake and 1 fish-oil gelcap while dressing
8:30 -- 2 eggs, black coffee
11:30 -- grilled chicken salad, it was huge and I ate every single bite of it.  It was awesome.  I had water to drink.
3:30 -- almonds and more water with lemon.   
5:00 -- I'm starving now though and I have NOTHING to eat.


More later.  I really need to make the rounds and see my peeps and then get some work done this morning.   I'll be back in a bit.
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

g'morning! Happy 'post hump day!'


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

walking lunges on the treadmill?  how do you do that??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 02/12/04
> Today, I did 45 minutes of cardio with some walking lunges on the treadmill.
> 
> ...




I am sooo proud of you!! You are doing so great on your diet--- I was thinking of you this morning while I ate a Zone bar!! LoL
Can you tell a difference (Yourself) In your tummy now that you don't eat them??? I know I should stop.. I did for awhile!!

Oh And those Nitrotech chocolate shakes~ Are they worth the $4 my gym charges?? I really want to try one!!!

Have a great day honey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah Stace, I can really tell a difference.   WOW,   what a difference cutting just the sugar makes.  You should quit eating those.

And about those Nitro-Tech shakes -- No, don't pay $4 at your gym, go to Smoothie Factory, they're only $3 there and you can get a 4 pack for only $10.00.   That's a $2 savings....that's what I do.   They are so good though, you'll love them.   They taste amazing and I really love the 45g of Protein they give you....what an easy way to get your protein!!!

Thanks for all of your support with my workouts and diets.  I'm really working my tail off!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey darling!! I am addicted to the damn bars-- I have two a week only though.  But I love them!!!! Chocolate penut- yum
Anyway

What is smoothie factory?? I don't think we have that--but I will try Smoothie King by me!!: )

Can't wait to try that shake!!!  Thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah Stace, I can really tell a difference.   WOW,   what a difference cutting just the sugar makes.  You should quit eating those.



that's what it's all about ... once you get past the sugar cravings, you're well on your way ... and YOU are on your way for sure!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

Awww, thanks NT.   I'm certainly trying that's for damn sure.

I guess I'd better get some more work done....talk to you guys later
T


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah...my posting got interrupted by work..the nerve of theses people trying to get me to earn my measley paycheck..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

no Kidding Burner!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 12, 2004)

I know....who do people think they are for cryin' out loud?

I wish employers would just understand the we health-conscious people need time to be others just like us.   The nerve...asking us to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah..and I  need a raise too!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

02/13/04
Good morning every body!!  How are my peeps today?  Things are great here.

shoulders and legs today.
I actually got my journal back from Vic this morning, so here's what we did:
*Smith Shoulder Press* 10lbs 15 reps; 15lbs 10reps; 20lbs 10 reps
*Smith Squat* 60lbs 15reps; 70lbs 12reps; 80lbs 10 reps; 90lbs 10reps
*Leg Press* 50lbs 25reps; 70lbs 20reps; 90lbs 18reps
*Shoulder Press* 20lbs 12 reps; 20lbs 12 reps; 20lbs 13 reps; 20lbs 12 reps
*Leg Extension* 35lbs 15 reps; 35lbs 15 reps; 40lbs 15 reps; 40lbs 18reps
*Adductor* 50lbs 25 reps; 65lbs 20 reps; 65lbs 20 reps; 60lbs 10 reps
*Rear Shoulder Raise* 5lbs 12 reps; 5lbs 12 reps; 5 lbs 12 reps
*Dumbbell Press* 8lbs 20 reps; 8lbs 20 reps.

(Tomorrow I have to do cardio and abs.)

7:15am -- protein shake and 1 fish-oil gelcap while dressing
8:30am -- 2 eggs and 1/2 c. black coffee

More as I eat, but I won't be on much after lunch.  I have a doctor's appointment today at 2:30 for my cholesterol check.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

AWESOME Workout girl!!!!

You inspire me everyday!!

Hope everything goes well at the doctor!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

Awwwww, that's so sweet Stacey, thank you!

Victor says I inspire him too.   He said this morning that if he didn't have a 7am client after me then he would workout.

I'm so happy that my workouts are going good.  Vic said he is loving my arms.  He said I'm developing good separation between my biceps and triceps.  That gives me more motivation to work harder.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats so awesome honey!! I think what helps is that it sounds like you have an AWESOME Trainer~


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

morning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

morning NT.  How is 'ya today?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

excellent ... waiting for the phone call from the missus for the thank you for the Valetines day flowers.    We're doing VT today because tomorrow we'll be busy ... I also bought my daughter a apple flower vase with one blue rose.  She loves getting flowers. 

How are you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty darn excellent,  actually!!  

I'm not getting flowers, but that's okay with me because the hubby bought me a REALLY expensive MP3 player to replace the one that got stolen.  

I'm giving him a card, a collector's edition, silver Beatles lighter and I'm thinking about going to Sir Elliott's or somewhere and getting a really good cigar.   He likes cigars, but doesn't smoke often.  I think he'll like a Cohiba or Romeo and Julietta or something.....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats Awesome FG--- Good Idea!! 

I am not getting flowers or anything probably--but thats okay!!  I'm happy I get my honey all weekend. He may suprise me with Chocolate though--who knows! 

YOUR SOOO LUCKY You got an MP3 Player!! I want one SO bad!!! Thats sooo sweet of your hubby!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah, he's really really thoughtful and such a great man!   I love him so much!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

FG is spoiled ...  

What kind of MP3 player did you get?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

It's Creative (brand) Juke Box Zen.   

I've been meaning to go online and see how much they are, but haven't had time.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

wow ... that's a 300-400 little touch NICE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah.....he loves me!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2004)

02/15/04
Sunday --
I didn't work out yesterday, we went to AutoRama.....cool cars!!

I did about 30 minutes cardio this morning and Vic was there because he had an 8am client to train, so when I showed up, he said, let's go ahead and get a workout in!   (It was free of course)  My trainer is so good to me.   We did shoulders and triceps.

Not only that, but I re-up'd with some training.....$1200.00, (Brad is going to kill me)  For the next month, I can't spend ONE DIME on anything else.  I don't plan to.   

Not only that, but Vic got me a free tanning membership.  And....and...and....one of the other trainers there is going to work with me too and start learning some poses and a routine (this is all included in my new re-up)  and....and...and, there is a Natural Show in October that they want  me to enter.    Can you believe that???  I guess I need to start making my competition journal.  This journal is getting a little long anyway!!!

 DO I HAVE THE BEST TRAINERS IN THE WORLD OR WHAT????

More on Monday!!!!  Hope all of my peeps are having a great weekend.
Fit


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

your going to do great girl!! you sound like you have an awesome trainer!  Best of luck! (I posed over in your new journal too!  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

PLEASE GO POST IN MY NEW JOURNAL

"FITGIRL'S COMP PREP"

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hiya FG! Don't wanna PW up that therad!
Car show? Guess there was a good one here this weekend, but I missed it...oh well, my buddy went..and more or less got the play by play of what was there...sounded good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

Awww Burner, that's okay babe, come on over.   I'm about to request this thread closed anyway!!!

Thanks a bunch though


----------

